# App Rating vs Partner account rating



## Vino (Dec 18, 2014)

Uber partner app on my phone shows a different ( lower) rating than what I see when I log in to my Uber partner account on the web. 

Any thoughts on this discrepancy ?

Thx


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

go by the partner account.
App is not updating.


----------



## Vino (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank You!


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

i was told from Uber support that they are not having any problems with the ratings not being updated. i guess it is totaly normal to go an entire month without having your rating change. seems legit right?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

The Uber app rating is frozen in time for the past 3-4 weeks.
The dashboard rating is the correct one.


----------

